# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...Memory Lane week...4/27/14



## jd56 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is you chance to show off your recent relic finds from the past week.
Heard lots was past among the Cabe members at the MLC....so there should be a lot of posts this week.

Please include a story and pictures of your finds...bike related or not.

Nothing to show for me this week. Been too busy prepping bikes for the upcoming Va. Beach Swap being held next week.

So let's see what you guys and gals got.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 27, 2014)

*My Sunday Show & Tell*

Besides bikes, I collect avatars which I consider unique.
While rummaging through my back-up files I found these "original" avatars...
















Most of them are NOS...but the last two might be repos.

****************************************************************
I also found this in my photo-shop files;





**** "Look ...I Don't Make This Stuff Up ......I Just Notice It."*

(a quote from one of my favorite heroes on this site)


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2014)

Crickets because everybody is still at AA. I'm only back because I live 20 minutes from the show.

I got into MLC around 6:30 Thursday evening as everybody was closing shop to go eat. Set up the tent. Night was 10 degrees colder than the weather predicted. There's a big difference between trying to sleep in 50 degrees and sleeping at 40. Slept in the car. Got up and had fifteen minutes before the rains came. That stuck until about noon. Another successful spring swap. A lot of nice bikes changing hands, lots of good folks, and bicycles.

Here's my trim load from this year; all from Cabers. Wards Riverside Mates for my Zep from Nate. Cream Amsterdams from Scott for my Peerless. Dropstand for a Silver King. Elgin Twin carcass from Nick. Then I latched onto the Columbia dashboard that turned up here a while back from Oldwhizzer. He was tired of looking at it or something but I'm happy to have it. Dated '38 but a '39 model. Everything but the bars appear to be the real deal. The light is from a '40-41 but it's an original one.









I also grabbed several of these NOS Delta tank switches:


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Jason....love that Columbia.

Here are my finds....a '41 Firestone Pilot, a Firestone Cruiser project and a set of curved CWC fenders.


----------



## Mungthetard (Apr 27, 2014)

I just picked up this little gem for Maria she's been wanting her own boys bike western flyer newsboy special


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 27, 2014)

*Finds*

Piles of parts a 35 colson 20 in motobike found a nos seat for it phew lucky,bags of nos raleigh chopper 10 spd shifters.3/4 of a elgin Blackhawk (I need a tank oh boy) and most important met a lot of cabe members and had a great time...


----------



## petritl (Apr 27, 2014)

I went to the Jefferson, WI car swap.

There was a fair amount of bicycle goodies but used restraint and only brought this Columbia home.


----------



## petritl (Apr 27, 2014)

Some other sightings at the swap:


----------



## TammyN (Apr 27, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> I just picked up this little gem for Maria she's been wanting her own boys bike western flyer newsboy special




Very nice! I hope you're not expecting her to get a paper route now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (Apr 27, 2014)

Earlier in the week at a friends place.


----------



## tbone (Apr 27, 2014)

Terry66 said:


> Hey Jason....love that Columbia.




was this off ebay? i was close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 27, 2014)

Not really bike related but excited to get it.  I went to a gentlemans house to buy some popular mechanics and popular science books and also brought this home




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 27, 2014)

tbone said:


> was this off ebay? i was close to pulling the trigger.




No, it was at memory lane. The fenders are for a springer. Not sure the plans for it just yet. Too good of a deal to pass up. The bike is badged as a Firestone Cruiser. Seen plenty of Super Cruiser badges but first on that just says Cruiser. Came without a springer if I'm reading the catalog correctly


----------



## npence (Apr 27, 2014)

Had a great time at the swaps this week bought out a van full of Shelby parts and two Shelby bikes girls airflow and boys Hiawatha arrow. Bought another Hiawatha arrow. All at MLC 








Then at AA bought but then flipped two prewar Schwinns for got to get pics. But bought a new rider all original twin 4 star.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeep44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Not really bike related but excited to get it.  I went to a gentlemans house to buy some popular mechanics and popular science books and also brought this home
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow! any idea what make that engine is?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep, its a 1917 Excelsior 61ci 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Almost made it through without buying any bikes this year but wound up with a couple of old CWC bikes to carry home. 1937 Roadmaster Supreme and a early 50s girls Trojan badged Super. I'll post AA pics in the next couple of days. V/r Shawn


----------



## moparrecyclers (Apr 27, 2014)

*On my way home.*

Just leaving work and checked CL, drove a whole 6 blocks and picked up these 40 minutes after the post. I will be selling these to fund some needed parts.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow....I knew this was going to be a heavy posting week some great finds guys! 

Love the Supreme Shawn!!!
And congrats Maria....nice Newsboy.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 28, 2014)

petritl said:


> Some other sightings at the swap:




Wow there is my handle bars that is on my 48 "S4" Schwinn Whizzer (optional equipped) bike. 
So many said mine were the wrong hbars.
Cool to see these on a Whizzer. Thanks for the pics. 
Ant idea what the seller wanted for the Whizzer?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2014)

*My best find ever!*

Found hiding under a moving blanket at the Long Beach Swap yesterday morning.

'36 LWB Colson Motorbike


----------



## Boris (Apr 28, 2014)

That's really a GREAT FIND!!!! Congratulations Mike!!!!


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 28, 2014)

*My pick up*

Literally, this was a pick up, as I had already purchased this from a CABEr.  His friend delivered it to ML from Alabama for me.



Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> That's really a GREAT FIND!!!! Congratulations Mike!!!!




Thanks DAVE! Nice tall frame for a giant like me. Incorrect parts were bugging me the whole ride home, so spent the afternoon mocking it up with '36 parts I have collected the past couple years.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 28, 2014)

Like Shawn, I picked up a couple of Roadmasters as well...but with some obvious differences .

Ironically, both badged a Pilot and the two tone green picked from ML on Friday (having arrived that day) and the reverse paint model from AA @ 100.00, worth the price of admission for the wheels and US Royals alone.

The only other CWC two tone green bike I have seen is cyclingday's '37 RMS, not saying there are not others out there, but a rare color combo for sure.
She looks to have been a tankless base model and I did find some truss rods to fit at the show and a dual silver ray bracket (needing some help) so we'll se how much I invest.
The main reason for that purchase are the US Royal Master checkerboard sidewall tires that are extremely hard to find and correct on many deluxe bikes of '36 and '37 and my Colson Commander needed them desperately.
I paid retail, but was fine with that and now I have to carefully remove the lacquer slopped on the chrome bits and straighten the dropstand tangs.

Love the fender braces of the reverse paint model and although she is going to need quite a cleaning too, she'll look nice once back together.
Will be resold at some point I think.

Also grabbed several original tires, grips, and pedal rubbers as I am always looking for these and swaps are the best for such items.

The pickup I am most exciting about is what I believe to be an original "ashtray" speedo unit and blue face clipper and at a more than fair price.
Going on my '38 Fleetwood Supreme...just now needing the "putter" stem.
I really have to publicly thank Alan for that one, it made my otherwise so-so selling efforts and weathering the storm all worth the costs and 22 hours in the van.

Thanks to all of those that purchased bicycles and parts from me.
I enjoyed talking with some friends in the hobby and meeting new ones...see you guys next year and some of you at Trexlertown in the Fall.

Hopefully, next week, I will have an absolute gem to share with you guys, just not here yet...finalized a deal with a friend just before heading out last week.

Chris


----------



## petritl (Apr 28, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Wow there is my handle bars that is on my 48 "S4" Schwinn Whizzer (optional equipped) bike.
> So many said mine were the wrong hbars.
> Cool to see these on a Whizzer. Thanks for the pics.
> Ant idea what the seller wanted for the Whizzer?
> ...


----------



## Iverider (Apr 28, 2014)

Got any of that Roadmaster money left? 



npence said:


> Had a great time at the swaps this week bought out a van full of Shelby parts and two Shelby bikes girls airflow and boys Hiawatha arrow. Bought another Hiawatha arrow. All at MLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2014)

*ann arbor swap meet*

sorry i do not have any more pictures of ann arbor .also met alan mayes managing editor and advertising manager of rodz and deluxe magazine wich i buy here in canada .real nice guy to talk with yes i still in to street rods i do not have one at this time to bussee doing other guy rods plus restoring old bicycles .live after retirement!!!!nice to see the young guys in to the bicycle hobby too .  last picture is a shebby bicycle i did a long time ago nice to see it  a the show.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 28, 2014)

It was a great weekend I met a lot of new friends and talked a ton with old friends! Here are a few things I found. I had the time of my life and can't wait until next year!

Nick.


Flying merkel chainring 
Old red grips and pedals
A few cool badges including a really nice 5 bar cut Monark badge 
A lot of nos cool  pedal blocks
A correct 1940 big tank guard with matching patina!
A teens fork I needed


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2014)

*ann arbor swap meet*

i had a great time to. nick nice to meet you and chris at memory lane .got a lot of parts to build more bikes at memory lane and ann arbor see you guys next year  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks DAVE! Nice tall frame for a giant like me. Incorrect parts were bugging me the whole ride home, so spent the afternoon mocking it up with '36 parts I have collected the past couple years.




Sah-weeet!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2014)

*MLC Smalls*

So besides a couple of bikes I also found some stuff for my Roadmaster Four Gill I'm working on, stuff for my Five Bars, enough stuff to complete another Hex Tube pedestal light, a nice set of Torrington 8s, NOS skip tooth chain, a cool Thor badge, good battery tube and pre war light switch from a girls tank, a NOS light bracket for a 41 big tank, two ball lights for same, a kit for my dual Silver Ray set-up on my Airman Comet, a deluxe seat (needs dyed correctly) for my white Corvette (which I believe has sold), and lastly as the consolation prize from Alan for not getting the ashtray speedo I got this cool phone. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 28, 2014)

Picked up a needed hornlight. The jeweled one on top will no longer be needed by me and will be offered as trade bait soon. 



WingLight1 by jkerstenflikr, on Flickr


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2014)

*Now that MLC and AA are over, heads up for the CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET!*

NOW THAT MLC AND AA ARE OVER HEADS UP!
You don't want to miss the
28th CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET.
It is on Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois, 60452
MARK YOUR CALENDAR AND SEE POSTER FOR DETAILS:


----------



## npence (Apr 29, 2014)

ohdeebee said:


> Picked up a needed hornlight. The jeweled one on top will no longer be needed by me and will be offered as trade bait soon.
> 
> 
> 
> WingLight1 by jkerstenflikr, on Flickr




That looks like my wingbar headlight or at least my old light. Glad it found your hands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 29, 2014)

*CABE member ML/AA acquisitions*

At AA, Frankster41 delivered this ca. 1918 Crown that I had already bought from him:




Traded Ace for this other Crown at ML:




Bought this spare Elgin Cycle Motor from 55tbird:




And this 1950s Anthony Brothers Convert-O-Bike from another vendor at ML:


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2014)

I didn't buy any bikes. But I did get a bunch of parts I needed, and some realy cool badges!


----------



## JKT (Apr 29, 2014)

*my new find at Ann Arbor*

I bought this Roadmaster cycle truck at the Ann Arbor meet. its mostly all there except the chain guard and drop stand & clip. it has a very nice original basket. rear hub has a N3 date code .. can't wait to get the hideous black and yellow paint off it !!!


----------



## JKT (May 3, 2014)

*roadmaster cycle truck drop stand clip*

does anyone have a drop stand fender ciip for a roadmaster cycle truck that they could trace so I could use it for a pattern to make one ???


----------



## 2jakes (May 3, 2014)

JKT said:


> does anyone have a drop stand fender ciip for a roadmaster cycle truck that they could trace so I could use it for a pattern to make one ???




I believe I have one in the shed that I'm not using.
This is just an example but is this what you need ?




I'll look for it tomorrow & if I find it , you can have it.
Just pay the shipping & I'll send it to you.
jake


----------



## JKT (May 3, 2014)

thanks 2jakes !! yes thats not the one.. but its the type I'm looking for.... John


----------



## 2jakes (May 3, 2014)

JKT said:


> thanks 2jakes !! yes thats not the one.. but its the type I'm looking for.... John




Actually I have to thank you because I started looking for the clip...& I
located this box with stuff that I thought had been thrown away.





 I only have one drop stand which I will need for my 20's bike.


----------



## jd56 (May 4, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Actually I have to thank you because I started looking for the clip...& I
> located this box with stuff that I thought had been thrown away.
> 
> 
> ...




Thrown away...really?
Some cool stuff in that box.
Nice find jake


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 4, 2014)

*Now you can brush your teeth again*



2jakes said:


> Actually I have to thank you because I started looking for the clip...& I
> located this box with stuff that I thought had been thrown away.
> 
> 
> ...




Now you can brush your teeth again! Sorry couldnt resist....


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 4, 2014)

*Some of my finds from MEM and AA*

I also got three wooden rimmed bikes and a few odds and ends that didnt make the pics. And the key to my Wise lock! Thanks Catfish! Yes even the green machine came home with us. I brought my 11 year old and he had a blast. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## 2jakes (May 4, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Thrown away...really?
> Some cool stuff in that box.
> Nice find jake




Sad but true.
I see this as cool stuff...others may not.





BTW: Ha-Ha-...real funny about the toothbrush...


----------



## pedal_junky (May 4, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Actually I have to thank you because I started looking for the clip...& I
> located this box with stuff that I thought had been thrown away.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I misplace boxes like that all the time. Drives me crazy ;^)

P.s. If you decide to part this box out, I'll take the scrub brush and the tooth brush.


----------



## 2jakes (May 4, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> Yeah, I misplace boxes like that all the time. Drives me crazy ;^)
> 
> P.s. If you decide to part this box out, I'll take the scrub brush and the tooth brush.





If I part with the scrub brush...I'm asking $15,000. FIRM



This is the scrub brush that John Dillinger used to make his 
jail break from Lake County Jail in Crown Point.
FBI files make clear that although Dillinger carved a fake pistol 
which appeared to look real...
In his haste...he miscalculated on the size & made it too small.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 4, 2014)

2jakes said:


> If I part with the scrub brush...I'm asking $15,000. FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Jake ... you have crossed over .. and entered into that area where Prozac is just a waste of time and money.*

........  patric



============================================================================
============================================================================


----------



## 2jakes (May 4, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Jake ... you have crossed over .. and entered into that area where Prozac is just a waste of time and money.*
> 
> ........  patric
> 
> ...



patric.....anybody else I would tell them to go ride
a  
But from you...my hero...

I'LL TAKE It AS A COMPLIMENT !


jake


----------



## acurint (Oct 17, 2016)

Selling the Convert-O tricycle?


----------

